# Bachmann 4-4-0 good and bad...



## leikec (Jul 19, 2008)

I really like the look of these engines. What minimum radius will they handle? Is a six foot diameter curve too small for good operation? Is there more than one run of these engines out there? I notice there is a big disparity in prices of these engines. 

Any other info, good or bad?? 

Thanks, 

Jeff C


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

4 foot radius. 

Probably. 

Yes.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

While the Bachmann 4-4-0 can make it through 4-foot radius, it's a struggle; it doesn't like it and it doesn't look good. Six foot should be fine. There have been at least three runs of the model that I know of. The first had the polarity reversed and had to be rewired by the buyer to run in the same direction as all other G locos. The second was the Eureka and Palisades (with others) run, which included a polarity reversing switch. The third run (as I understand it) is the most recent and includes the two new paint schemes of the factory Baldwin colors (lake and olive green). I may be wrong on this, but I think that's pretty close. 
The later versions sport more elaborate color schemes, which may be a factor in the price? 
The Bachmann 4-4-0 is probably my favorite mass produced LS model. It's got a lot of detail and is a bit delicate; but it's a good runner and a real eye-catcher. 
Chris


----------



## leikec (Jul 19, 2008)

I want to make sure I understand - a four foot radius curve is tight? Not four foot diameter? This seems like a very large curve for a 4-4-0... 

Jeff C


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry, sometimes I type too fast for my brain to keep up! I meant 4-foot diameter. Thanks for checking that! 
Chris


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry guys but 4FT diameter is mighty small almost minimum for HO.4FT radius gives an 8FT across,i.e.diameter, circle which seems slightly less than LGB no3 and on this my 4.4.0 looks ok but the cowcatcher still overhangs a fair way. 
I am sure I am right on this but stand to be corrected. 
Great loco and the visible inside motion is a joy to watch. 
I did not realise that the first run were reverse polarity from new which answers the question over my first attempts at double heading!!!! 
Bunny


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jeff, 

Bunny is correct. I have a 4-4-0 running on 8' diamaiter curves the cowcatcher overhang's the outside rail. It looks ok doing this but if you can I would go with a larger dia. curve. 

I'm in the planning stage of my layout and will be using 16' dia curves or larger. 

The 4-4-0 is a good running and pulling loco, I'm running ten of the bachman cars behind it and it could handel a few more. 

chuckger


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Love my 4-4-0. Pulls like a champ. 

The screws holding the wheels on work loose. Haven't done a permanent fix because I think I am going to repaint. 

The newest ones, lake and russia iron and olive green and russia iron are my favorites. Saw that ridge road was having a sale on them. 

Mark


----------



## leikec (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies, everyone! 
I am severely space challenged, so my idea was to build a small, sectional layout re-using the bench work of my 7x10 HO layout. 
I already own a LGB streetcar, and it can negotiate a very sharp curve - I was hoping the 4-4-0 could handle a 3ft radius/6ft diameter curve. 

I'm still interested in the 4-4-0, but my maximum curve radius is 5ft - and that would be a Carpet Central layout on the living room/dining room floor. 
I should have known on the curve radius - a 3ft radius curve is considered sharp in O scale. If my math is right, that three foot curve would scale up to a 80" radius curve in 1:20.3 

Jeff C


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a thought. While it's not anywhere near as detailed or accurate, the Hartland 4-4-0 would be another choice for a 4-4-0. The Hartland model easily negotiates 4' diameter curves and might look more natural on the curves you're thinking of? I have several of the Bachmann and several of the Hartland 4-4-0s. The Hartlands are rugged and very dependable while the Bachmann's are beautiful and more delicate to handle. If you're planning a lot of running on tight curves, I'd suggest looking at the Hartland. If you'll only be running a little and the loco will mostly sit on a shelf, maybe the Bachmann could work? 
Chris


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Good adice from Chris on the Hartland 4-4-0 for the sharper curves. The lastest release Aristocraft C-16 2-8-0 will also suite those curves and compliment the Hartland equipment as well. 

The Bachmann 4-4-0 will run on 2.5ft radius, but its really tight and ungainly. 

David.


----------



## leikec (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't care for the Hartland engine. I'll figure out a way to use a bigger curve. Thanks, everyone! 

Jeff C


----------



## fingers (Jan 17, 2008)

Here's a video of the Bachmann 4-4-0 Eureka & Palisade. The curves on the layout are R1, R2 and R3

http://timothydehan.com/redmondcreekrr/homelayouts.htm#Palisade 15.3MB (click the PLAY button).


----------



## leikec (Jul 19, 2008)

That's interesting, Timothy. I really am asking if the spectrum 4-4-0 will run smoothly through R-1 curves, and your video seems to indicate that the answer is "yes". I know there will be overhang - I can live with that.... 

Jeff C


----------



## fingers (Jan 17, 2008)

The 4-4-0 indeed will run through R1 curves. There are various spots on my layout that incorporate R1 turns due to lack of space. Except for one all the switches are also R1. Besides the Eureka & Palisade I also have an un-dec Bachmann 4-4-0 which also runs just fine through my layout.


----------



## leikec (Jul 19, 2008)

I've given it a lot of thought, and I've decided to order a Bachmann 4-4-0. Thanks for the help, everyone! Timothy, what brand of track are you using? I like the built-in roadbed. 

Jeff C


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David Fletcher on 09/13/2008 5:41 PM
The lastest release Aristocraft C-16 2-8-0 will also suite those curves and compliment the Hartland equipment as well. 

David.





The client I just did an a little garden railway for picked up an Aristo C-16 and RS-3 to run. The lower track had a 5 foot diameter curve and upper was 6-7 foot diameter. When we ran the C-16 on the tighter curve we kept having a problem with the muilti pin plug (8 pin?) from the loco to the tender pulling out. There did not seem to be enough slack. It was not a problem on the wider curve. The RS-3 was far more reliable on the tighter curve once I removed the coupler centering spring to allow more movement.


-Brian


----------



## fingers (Jan 17, 2008)

Jeff,

The track is LGB and the roadbed is AristoCraft


----------



## leikec (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm looking forward to receiving this engine this week--thanks again, everyone! 

Jeff C


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Which one are you getting? We like pictures here!!! I just posted a few with my 4-4-0 in the kitbasher's forum under my thread there.


----------



## leikec (Jul 19, 2008)

I'll put pictures up as soon as it arrives! 

This one: "The newest ones, lake and russia iron and olive green and russia iron are my favorites."


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep Pics are nice. Later RJD


----------

